# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Guatemalans greet visiting Veep Kommiemala Harris with "Trump Won" sign

## Beetlegeuse

At least the Guatemalans get it.

Guatemalans Fly 'Trump Won' Signs as Kamala Harris Arrives for Visit: Go Home!

VP told to go home as she arrives at airport



*Kamala Harris was met with a group of angry Guatemalan protesters flying "Kamala, Trump won" signs as she arrived for a visit to their country.*

Signs that read, Kamala Mind Your Own Business and Kamala Go Home were also displayed outside the airport.

We're against their (the Biden administration's) agenda of imposing the LGBTQASDFJKL;, pro-abortion ideology. In Guatemala we're pro-life," one member of the group told @_elfaro_'s photojournalist @victorpena84. pic.twitter.com/3UzF2s60En
 El Faro English (@ElFaroEnglish) June 6, 2021
Were not against Kamala Harriss diplomatic visit, but rather her interference and blackmail in return for aid, said members of the group Society In Action, according to El Faro English.

Were against their agenda of imposing the LGBTQASDFJKL;, pro-abortion ideology, a member told El Faro.

In Guatemala, were pro-life."...

----------


## Hughinn

The interesting part of kamala's photo op tour (it's certainly not about diplomacy, it's a photo op) , is that she has named a solid half dozen reasons for the border crisis. All the usual suspects , "racism" "xenophobia" "climate change" etc. Pretty much every democrat talking point you can think of and all of the typical scary boogeymen they routinely scare thier subjects with is what she blames for the border crisis. It's ridiculous, and you couldn't make up something so preposterous and stupid if you tried. But, that's literally what she's said , and many people actually believe it makes it even more Ludacris. 

Yet, any logical person who observes the situation can see the the border crisis problem escalated, because of the biden administration's border policies. 

That's quite obvious to anyone having cognitive thinking abilities. 

Ironically enough, the one thing Kamala does not blame for the border crisis, is the border policies of her administration. Instead she wants to blame Americans, boogeymen, xenophobia and climate change for the disaster that her administration directly caused and continues propogating.

----------


## Hughinn

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/har...k-border-visit

Mexican officials straight up tell Kamala, the problem is not in Mexican politics, it's in American border policies. 

She pretends not to get such a simple concept. And continues to blame LGBT rights and climate change. 

It would be funny, if it wasn't so tragic.

Getting the solution to the border crisis appears to require a degree of self honesty we've not yet seen from our current leadership.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Sox fans get it, too.

----------


## Hughinn

> Sox fans get it, too.


They said the same thing in Guatemala, El Salvador and Mexico. 

It should come as no surprise that people living in corrupt countries, with rigged elections, recognize corruption and election fraud when they see it. 

All of the richest and most powerful people in the country were all on one side. Joe Bidens side. Big money, big tech, big media all on the same side. Vs American working people on the other. 

El Salvadorian, Guatemalan and Mexican people know how that story goes first hand. And they recognize it clearly for what it is.

----------


## wango

> Sox fans get it, too.


_Red Sox not White Sox_ Sox fans (Props to Chicago). Yeah, they also believed they were cursed by the Bambino too. Hopefully theyll let go of this myth a lot sooner than the Bambino myth or theyre in for a very long funk. 

Great park & Yawky Way is a kick however.

----------


## Hughinn

> _Red Sox not White Sox_ Sox fans (Props to Chicago). Yeah, they also believed they were cursed by the Bambino too. *Hopefully they’ll let go of this myth* a lot sooner than the Bambino myth or they’re in for a very long funk. 
> 
> Great park & Yawky Way is a kick however.


Millions of people all over the world believe the 2020 election wasn't legitimate. 

At least 70 million american citizens. Likely closer to Nearly one third of the country believe it was rigged. And millions more believe it wasn't fair and honest. 

The world in general also reflects the same sentiment. Millions upon millions of people all over the world, from Australia to El Salvador believe the election was rigged.

There's more than enough evidence for any logical and reasonable person to have doubts about the integrity. On top of it, very rich and powerful people are actively trying to supress information and opinions of a rigged election. That only adds to the suspicion and distrust. Smart leadership would know that, and do everything they could to review, audit and prove to thier constituents that it was honest. Instead, they're actively trying to prevent any sort of audits or reviews into the matter. 

You can follow suit with CNN and other DNC propoganda networks if you choose and laugh it off as silly. 

But it certainly doesn't look to me like that "myth" is going anywhere, anytime soon. Not when hundreds of millions of people all over the world believe it. And not when the leadership themselves have no desire to address it, or to reassure the people who have doubts. Simply telling them "nothing to see here, just move on" isn't going to work.
Especially coming from the very same people who claimed they wanted to "reach out to people and unite our country". And consistently do exactly the opposite. Not to mention those people have are known and proven liars and scoundrels.

----------


## wango

> Millions of people all over the world believe the 2020 election wasn't legitimate. 
> 
> At least 70 million american citizens. Likely closer to Nearly one third of the country believe it was rigged. And millions more believe it wasn't fair and honest. 
> 
> The world in general also reflects the same sentiment. Millions upon millions of people all over the world, from Australia to El Salvador believe the election was rigged.
> 
> There's more than enough evidence for any logical and reasonable person to have doubts about the integrity. On top of it, very rich and powerful people are actively trying to supress information and opinions of a rigged election. That only adds to the suspicion and distrust. Smart leadership would know that, and do everything they could to review, audit and prove to thier constituents that it was honest. Instead, they're actively trying to prevent any sort of audits or reviews into the matter. 
> 
> You can follow suit with CNN and other DNC propoganda networks if you choose and laugh it off as silly. 
> ...


Millions of folks believe a lot of stuff that aint true, so that doesnt reflect a darn thing. Weve been talking about this for 7 months now and nothing has been proven. I dont care if is not going anywhere as I dont dwell on it nor lose any sleep over the issue at this point. Prediction, the new count in Arizona will be for Trump. To borrow your words (not making fun) Ray Charles can see that coming. 

My post just was partially to defend _White_ Sox fans as Ive been to Commisky Park many a time as a kid. We were south-siders and were typically White Sox fans and not Cubs fans. They only do knuckle head crap like disco demolition night. They burnt center field between a double header and the had to cancel the second game.

----------


## Hughinn

> Millions of folks believe a lot of stuff that ain’t true, so that doesn’t reflect a darn thing. We’ve been talking about this for 7 months now and nothing has been proven. I don’t care if is not going anywhere as I don’t dwell on it nor lose any sleep over the issue at this point. *Prediction, the new count in Arizona will be for Trump. To borrow your words (not making fun) Ray Charles can see that coming*. 
> 
> My post just was partially to defend _White_ Sox fans as I’ve been to Commisky Park many a time as a kid. We were south-siders and we’re typically White Sox fans and not Cubs fans. They only do knuckle head crap like disco demolition night. They burnt center field between a double header and the had to cancel the second game.



Well, the courts obviously seen fit to allow the audit and decided it a lawful endeavor. 

And if you don't consider eyewitness testimony, massive irregularities and mathematical impossibilities to be proof, then I don't know what is. 

But. 
Immediately after losing the case to get the audit in Arizona denied, the DNC propoganda networks started calling it "disinformation campaign" "partisan lies" "assault on democracy" and all the typical buzzwords they use when they've been caught lying.

And from what I've seen so far, it looks like you're right. Arizona is going to go for Trump. 

If it does, Georgia will be next. 

It could get interesting. I believe eventually the truth will come out.

----------


## wango

> Well, the courts obviously seen fit to allow the audit and decided it a lawful endeavor. 
> 
> And if you don't consider eyewitness testimony, massive irregularities and mathematical impossibilities to be proof, then I don't know what is. 
> 
> But. 
> Immediately after losing the case to get the audit in Arizona denied, the DNC propoganda networks started calling it "disinformation campaign" "partisan lies" "assault on democracy" and all the typical buzzwords they use when they've been caught lying.
> 
> And from what I've seen so far, it looks like you're right. Arizona is going to go for Trump. 
> 
> ...


Look man, I’ve met 2 people that have seen Susquatch. One a Vietnam vet that said they saw them in the jungles of Nam (Don’t really know the guy). Another one saw it in Katmai, Alaska. For that guy, I know and trust him, so don’t doubt him a bit. Point being, eyewitness accounts to me can be accurate/ trusted or they can be utter bs.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

The beat goes on ... in Flarduh:

https://v.redd.it/c0oawwdjhf471/DASH_720.mp4

----------


## Hughinn

> The beat goes on ... in Flarduh:
> 
> https://v.redd.it/c0oawwdjhf471/DASH_720.mp4


I love it. 

With a black man holding one end of the sign. 

In Dallas, I went to a trump rally, and there were all kinds of people there. Dancing, laughing and partying. Black, white, Asian, Hispanics. All of us. Everybody. 

They tell lies about what we are. 

I seen a group of people there with t shirts that said "I'm gay, not stupid. Trump 2020"

Yet no dnc propaganda networks would ever show what its really about. A few local papers is all. 

The lies go on international television

----------

